# How to install grips???



## nyfan78 (Jun 16, 2010)

I just bought a pair for lizard skin bar end grips/pads to had some cushioning to the bar ends when i use em. What is the best way to install them. No they just dont slide on, i wish lol. They are kinda rubberized ont he inside. HELP!


----------



## carlos91 (Jun 12, 2010)

little bit of soapy water?!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Compressed air or hair spray .


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

FYI...

the "title" line is long enough to include a few more words... ie.. "How to install *GRIPS*"

By actually including the subject of the thread in the title youll help other beginners with the exact same question as you...

I dont like using hairspray.. hairspray gets slimey when wet. Get caught in the rain and you potentially have moving grips on your handlebars which isnt very comforting when riding


----------



## nyfan78 (Jun 16, 2010)

FLMike.......You are so right, Fixed it. Thanks for the heads up, now help me lol!


----------



## nyfan78 (Jun 16, 2010)

Ok i got them on! Its a huge help to take the bar ends off the bike. Thanks all!


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (May 29, 2009)

carlos91 said:


> little bit of soapy water?!


NEVER use soapy water. Hairspray, clear spray paint or an air compressor are the best ways for installing grips.


----------



## TwinBlade (Jun 21, 2010)

I just hit the end of it with a flat palm. This even works on squishy Velo grips. There is a pop of air that momentarily fills up the inside of the grip when you hit it and allows it to move an inch or 2 with each pop of your hand. Works in the same manner as compressed air, only without the compressor.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

Rubbing alcohol works for me.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Tried those lizard skinz. Had to wet um and let dry if i remember correct. Didn't liked them. They didn't come loose but after a few rides I took em off and got some nice thick, grippy handlebar tape. So much better.


----------



## neex (Mar 30, 2005)

s0ckeyeus said:


> Rubbing alcohol works for me.


Windex or plain water works well also. I spit on one once in a pinch and that worked also. Eeewwww.  Nothing beats compressed air for removal however.

A.


----------



## trboxman (Jul 7, 2010)

Hairspray is my all time fav for install and remove. I'll have to give the compressed air a try next time just for grins.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes, air for removal, clean bars with alcohol, and slide on new grips with hair spray.
Try lock on grips. They come on and off with ease and work ALOT better.
But, he's not asking about hand grips.


----------



## De La Pena (Oct 7, 2008)

AQUANET MAXIMUM HOLD hairspray


----------



## trboxman (Jul 7, 2010)

theMeat said:


> Yes, air for removal, clean bars with alcohol, and slide on new grips with hair spray.
> Try lock on grips. They come on and off with ease and work ALOT better.
> But, he's not asking about hand grips.


Really? "lizard skin bar end grips/pads" (as quoted from the OP) aren't hand grips?


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

theMeat said:


> Yes, air for removal, clean bars with alcohol, and slide on new grips with hair spray.
> *Try lock on grips*. They come on and off with ease and work ALOT better.
> But, he's not asking about hand grips.


:thumbsup: 
Lock-ons are the way to go.


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

Spit, elbow grease, elmer's, or compressed air. Guess which one I use?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

nyfan78 said:


> Ok i got them on! Its a huge help to take the bar ends off the bike. Thanks all!


hahahahaha:lol:


----------



## TwinBlade (Jun 21, 2010)

I have also muscled them on with a little elbow grease and lost a layer or 2 of skin in the process... :lol:


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

to remove, take a thin metal wire, spray some windex on it, stick it in through the open bar end and move it around the bar to break the bonding. the grip comes off easy after that. air compressor is the easiest, but other methods are fine too. twist and pull off.

windex to install, or hairspray is even better. twist and push on, let dry.


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

s0ckeyeus said:


> Rubbing alcohol works for me.


To install a golf grip on a club, they wrap double sided sticky tape to the end of the club. Then they pour solvent into the grip and onto the tape and the grip slides on easy. When the solvent evaporates, the grip is snug on the club.


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

Hairspray, Brakeclean, carb cleaner, contact cleaner, paint, glue, hard liquor whatever dries fast will work.


----------



## Trek43K (Jun 2, 2010)

Why go through so much trouble with your grips? I use the lock on grips- both the ODI Rouge and Lizard Skins and they are so much easier.. Plus they work better. :thumbsup:


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

trboxman said:


> Really? "lizard skin bar end grips/pads" (as quoted from the OP) aren't hand grips?


Yea, unless lizard skin makes other bar end grips that I'm not aware of, which is possible. They r like a synthetic material on the outside and a rubbery foam on the inside. They come about 8 inches long and get cut to fit. Maybe worth the 7 bucks for some but I'd rather have handle bar tape or bare bars.


----------



## TwinBlade (Jun 21, 2010)

Bail_Monkey said:


> To install a golf grip on a club, they wrap double sided sticky tape to the end of the club. Then they pour solvent into the grip and onto the tape and the grip slides on easy. When the solvent evaporates, the grip is snug on the club.


Thanks for the tip. My 3 wood and PW are getting a bit worn.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

If your just riding XC stuff, you may want to look at the Ergon GP1 in a small. My wrists started hurting with regular grips after a 4 hr ride. The ends bolt on too.


----------

